# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى شروحات :  أندرويد 4.2 ما الجديد ؟

## mohamed73

هذه النسخة ليست فطيرة الليمون إنما تحديث للجيلي بين
 لكي تعرف ما قصة هذه الأسماء تابع التالي
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *إمكانية الدخول بأكثر من مستخدم للأجهزة اللوحية* 
 يعني مثل فكرة ويندوز كل مستخدم له رقم سري  *إمكانية العرض على شاشة التلفاز مباشرة من خلال الواي فاي* 
 الفكرة: إذا كان لديك تلفاز فيه واي فاي يمكن أن تعرض مافي داخل الهاتف أو التابلت على التلفاز  *مميزات أكبر للشريط العلوي للإشعارات* 
 الآن يمكن التحكم بالتقويم والهاتف والرسائل من الشريط العلوي مباشرة  *للأجهزة اللوحية يمكن أن تعرض عليها صور وآخر الأخبار* 
 إذا كانت على وضع الدوك ستيشن أو القاعدة  *سرعة أعلى من السابق* 
 كل مرة يتم تسريع النظام أكثر من السابق خصوصا الحركة والقوائم فزيادة المميزات تحتاج تعديل كامل للسرعة
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *زيادة قوة المشاركة من خلال إن أف سي* 
 الآن تشمل الأسماء واليوتيوب والتطبيقات وغيرها  *إمكانيات أعلى لإضافات الشاشة* 
 التكبير والتصغير أصبح أكثر سلاسة  *الإحتياجات الخاصة* 
 الآن يمكن التكبير في أي مكان فيوجد ميزة التكبير زووم في مجموعة كبيرة من النظام  *تحسينات جبارة على قوقل ناو* 
 لا أقدر أن أذكر ما الجديد فهي كثيرة جدا ولكن منها
 تحسين الرحلات وحالة الطيران
 تحسين المواعيد والإخبار عنها
 عرض شكل التقويم القادم بشكل جدول
 تحسين الخرائط وعرضها وتعرفها على المنزل والعمل والفندق وغيرها
 التعرف على الزدحام المروري
 جداول رياضية لمحبي الرياضة
 الطقس في أي دولة
 تحويل العملات لأي دولة تزورها وتعرف تلقائي عليها
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *تحسينات على الكاميرا وإمكانية التصوير بالأبعاد الأربعة 360* 
 الفكرة: صور من يمين ومن يسار ومن أمام ومن خلف وسيقوم التطبيق بجمع هذه الصور وإعطائك الصورة بكل الأبعاد 360 مثل فكرة ستريت فيو
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *لوحة مفاتيح منزلقة تلقائية* 
 هل تعرف لوحة مفاتيح الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] أو الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] أو الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] هي نفس الفكرة  *إعتماد متصفح كروم* 
 كل الشركات عليها أن تضع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] كزجء من النظام وليس اختياري  *النظام الآن يفحص أي تطبيق من خارج قوقل بلي* 
 الآن بدأ التضييق إذا كانت هذه الميزة تحذف التطبيقات الخارجية لكن لن أحكم الآن
 كما أن صلاحيات التطبيقات أصبحت بشكل أفضل من السابق  *تحسينات على خرائط قوقل* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] تعديل على المسارات ومكانك في الخريطة والتنبيهات والإزدحام وغيرها

----------


## yassin55

شرح ممتاز اخى محمد  بارك الله فيك

----------


## riad bacha

thank you

----------


## b@sil

شرح ممتاز

----------

